

EBay Acquires RedLaser - cyunker
http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20100623006637

======
patio11
Someone's Paypal account must be looking stuffed this morning... congrats
guys!

There is a bit more detail here:

<http://occipital.com/blog/2010/06/23/2010-at-occipital/>

------
yanowitz
This app has always made me feel a little stupid -- what's the use case? I get
the SDK use cases (e.g., for a dieting app or a library cataloger), but is the
main app a marketing vehicle for the SDK and a "check this out, gee whiz!"
kind of thing? Those are valid purposes, I'm just wondering if I'm missing
something.

Don't get me wrong -- the technology is super cool, but I remain confused.
(Congrats to the team on the acquisition.)

~~~
jackseviltwin
I've actually used the app to price match at Best Buy and Pc Richards before.
The sales person actually honored the lowest price found on RedLaser. It's
saved me hundreds of dollars on HDTVs and home theater equipment.

~~~
yanowitz
That is sweet. Thanks.

------
credo
Original submission (and more discussion) at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1456251>

~~~
cyunker
Sorry about that. Missed it.

